# surrogacy for Shropshire and Mid Wales Fertility Unit



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all  

I just wanted to let this very special thread know the news that the Shropshire and Mid Wales unit will soon be able to offer surrogacy.
The news was given at our monthly support group meeting 'Hope for Life', which is held at Royal Shrewsbury Hospital.

This is fantastic news for the clinic, but most importantly, for those who need this very special tx; I'm so pleased x

The clinic does tx both NHS and private patients. If I get any more details, you'll be the first to know.

PM me if you need to know anymore, and I'll do my best.

Lisa x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Lisa for letting us know  

love Jo
x x x


----------

